# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Как понять женщину?.. :), Мужчинам на заметку...

## Justin

Когда она злая и уходит - иди за ней....Когда она внимательно смотрит на твои губы - поцелуй её.....Когда она тебя отталкивает - держи её и не отпускай.....Когда обзывает тебя - целуй её и говори что любишь.....Когда она злая - скажи , что она очень милая.....Когда она тихая - спроси, что не так.....Когда она тебя игнорирует - привлеки её внимание......Когда она показывает себя с плохой стороны - говори, что она красивая.....Когда видишь, что она начинает плакать - обними и не оставляй однуна этой планете........Когда она кладёт свою голову на твоё плечо - опустись и поцелуй ее....Когда она говорит, что нравишься ей - на самом деле она хочет сказать больше,чем ты сможешь понять.....Когда она расскажет тебе секрет -храни его.....Когда она смотрит тебе в глаза - не опускай их, пока это не сделает она........Когда она скучает по тебе - ей больно....Когда ты "ломаешь" её сердце - боль и обида никогда не проходит.....Когда она говорит, что всё кончилось - она всё ещё хочет к тебе!

----------


## Carlen

А когда она не хочет, что она говорит?

----------


## Sanych

Я устала, болит голова или - давай не сегодня))

----------


## Irina

> А когда она не хочет, что она говорит?


Главное в данном случае не Что говорит, а почему так происходит))))

----------


## vova230

Если женщина чего-то хочет, надо ей это дать, иначе она возьмет сама.

----------


## Irina

А вот если не хочет, то даже бесполезно спорить или просить) Она найдёт тысячу способов и путей отвертеться))

----------


## Carlen

Короче вариантов нет. Не хочет - будет по еённому, и хочет - будет как ей угодно. Ужас просто, а что же мужчины?...

----------


## Xloriya

Вообще женщину трудно понять

----------

